# Do your Havs do this? Lie down on your clothes



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Whenever I put a piece of my clothing on the bed, floor or a place Fred can get to, he immediately scratch it and lies down on it. If I buy new clothes and I'm taking them out of the bags, as soon as I place them on my bed, he will lie on them. It's really super cute. But he wrinkles everything

I threw my coat on the ground to see how long it would take him and with a matter of seconds, I heard him get up from where he was to lie down on my coat. Here he is being adorable. Caught in the act!

Oh, he will also lie down on my purse! That can't be too comfortable!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Yup. Whether they are fresh out of the dryer or anything that's been laid on the bed, Django goes and lays right on top.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

that's darling Linda, Molly steals my spot on the bed when I leave but Gwen has me trained not to leave clothes laying around. :whip:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy likes to lay on my clothes too...I think it is comforting for them to" smell us"
Cute pictures!!! Love the sweater


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Milo likes to suck on and then tear our clothes.........we can't leave any clothes in his reach!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My guys love my robe, in the morning they act insulted when I take it away to wear it. As for clothes I fear them finding anything with pockets, because when they are done it will have holes in the pockets! That picture is seriously cute.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> that's darling Linda, Molly steals my spot on the bed when I leave but Gwen has me trained not to leave clothes laying around. :whip:


Haha!!
Scudder does that to me. As soon as I get out of bed, even for a second, he lies down in my spot. Then I can see him pretending to be asleep, but then I catch his little eyes peeking up at me I wonder why they do that? I guess it must be comforting as someone else said.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha YES, I fold laundry on our bed and lay out "stacks" of clothes. Tillie always lays down on them and frequently KNOCKS them onto the floor! yet, I still fold clothes in the same spot...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Logan lays on every single piece of clothing that is placed on the bed. 
Even if it is a sock - he will manage to be on it - it is too cute!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Little Ms. Dottie*

Dottie: 6 months old has this habit too; Beanie never did it; but I often find Dottie lying in the laundry pile, clean clothes or dirty ones...she likes them all. . I try not to leave any clothes lying around anymore..


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine do it when I am changing the sheets on the beds (mine AND the kids')


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Linda, such great photos. I look forward to seeing photos of your 'kids' - especially for the fashion show! Cute sweater! 

Augie lays on our clothes too. He also takes over my spot on the couch if I get up for anything. And I can't lay a quilt top I am working on or a piece of fabric on the floor - he is there like a shot, thinking I have spread it out just for him. I haven't noticed this as much with Finn - he is a chewer so have to keep things picked up around him - especially socks - he has chewed holes in so many socks.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry likes to rest his head/chin on anything that is placed on the bed.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Linda - that is just unbelievably adorable that he does that! wow.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Linda, such great photos. I look forward to seeing photos of your 'kids' - especially for the fashion show! Cute sweater!
> 
> Augie lays on our clothes too. He also takes over my spot on the couch if I get up for anything. And I can't lay a quilt top I am working on or a piece of fabric on the floor - he is there like a shot, thinking I have spread it out just for him. I haven't noticed this as much with Finn - he is a chewer so have to keep things picked up around him - especially socks - he has chewed holes in so many socks.


 Zoey has chewed holes in most of my socks too. Must be a genetic trait being half siblings. Maddie hides her treats in my laundry basket then lies their to guard it. She also sleeps on my pillow. Zoey acts like she is mad at me because she will sometimes pee on my pile of cloths. I contribute that to having been trained on washable pads?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It's funny to hear that a lot of other Hav's do this! This picture was taken yesterday. While my other 2 would prefer to lie on my BF, Fred liked lying on my BF's coat better!

Suzi,
Glad fred draws the line at just lying down on my clothes! LOL I would think it could have something to do with the washable pads.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Both my dogs do the same thing, and it is frustrating when they wrinkle them. I think Charlie's deal is to just lay on the clothes; Lucy's is to be as high as possible. Like what Tilly does, Lucy will crawl up on top of the pile of towels I'm folding and carefully perches there sometimes not falling over with the pile.  It's amazing how they act the same. Is it a small dog thing or a Hav thing?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, he just wants to be as near to mommy (or her stuff) as he can. He l-o-v-e-s you! Mine, unfortunately, have a penchant for my underwear.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

YES!! Pixie always wants to make a nest out of my freshly folded laundry.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Diann said:


> Both my dogs do the same thing, and it is frustrating when they wrinkle them. I think Charlie's deal is to just lay on the clothes; Lucy's is to be as high as possible. Like what Tilly does, Lucy will crawl up on top of the pile of towels I'm folding and carefully perches there sometimes not falling over with the pile.  It's amazing how they act the same. Is it a small dog thing or a Hav thing?


I'm not sure. I thought it was just a FRED thing until I got so many responses!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred is at it again. I packed a bag and he went right to it. Now I know there are more comfortable things for him to lie on in my home


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like he doesn't want you to forget him when you leave or maybe he doesn't want you to go. He's definitely trying to tell you something.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ted cuddles up on my nightie while I shower. I'm pretty neat so no close lying around, but I'm sure he would drag them to the floor if I left them out. My daughters room has a barrier up at her door because she is not neat. Clothes, book, laptops, food I'm sure it would be heaven to any dog!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

sandypaws said:


> Looks like he doesn't want you to forget him when you leave or maybe he doesn't want you to go. He's definitely trying to tell you something.


Hmmm. It didn't even occur to me he might be trying to tell me something. Well, if he was he got his way. He is with me for an overnight away from home.


----------

